# Czech working line breeder in SoCal or AZ?



## mv1 (Dec 31, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a breeder for Czech line working dogs in the SoCal area or AZ area?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

WHile you are waiting for an answer, make sure you really familiarize your self with ---> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/welcome-gsd-faqs-first-time-owner/162231-how-find-puppy.html

The more familiar you are with all of that, the more seriously the best breeders will consider you for their pups, so the increases the chance of a better dog in your life for the next 12+ yrs.


----------



## DMS92 (May 11, 2015)

I have had interaction to some degree with goodshepherdk9.com, Czech German Shepherds Import Working Line and also, look into jinopu. They are a kennel out of the Czech Republic and they're U.S. representative is actually located here in Arizona, his name is Hans. They have an amazing pedigree with all kinds of titles and awards in their bloodlines. I was on the verge of getting one of his pups but decided to wait a bit because my current wgsl is only a year old...


----------



## BallsofMeat (Apr 11, 2015)

Radni Psi Kennels in Los Angeles. Got my boy from Mike, the owner. Super knowledgable guy and very open about sharing information. The Czech bloodlines he has are second to none IMO. 
Had a chance to see a few of his dogs and they are really amazing. He explains it better than I can but his breeding philosophy and dogs he produces are unique. If you're looking for Czech lines, it wouldn't hurt to reach out to him. 

His website is:
germanshepherdsla.com
818.723.2268


----------

